# 1915 Iver Johnson Model 90B Chater Lea Racer - Recently Discovered



## Handyman

I spotted this early racer of unknown make recently on eBay as I was searching for a set of wood Lobdell racing wheels.  You can see the original listing that ended on Sept  27 here: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=231336343024
The buyer said the wheelset was in excellent condition so I was very interested.  As I continued to study the pics of the bike it looked more and more like it could be an Iver. I emailed the seller and asked if there was a serial # on the top of the seat tube, but he said he could not detect one.  This is not what I wanted to hear.  







However, the dropout area looked Iver,






The fork also looked like an Iver racing fork.  I asked if he could detect any pattern of holes in the front tube and he said he could possibly detect  one in the top right side of the front tube. I thought that could be a good sign as it could be the top right mounting hole for the Iver badge.  Good sign.






The bottom bracket was also a mystery as it certainly did not look Iver.  However, it was a cottered crank setup with a threaded BB, and I did know the Chater Lea Iver racers did have cottered cranks, and threaded BB’s.  This could be an excellent sign.






I was still not 100% convinced it was an Iver Johnson but my gut was telling me it was.  I decided to take a chance and bid on it and did win the auction.
After the bike was delivered I studied it carefully and sent a few pics to Bill Smith, and my Iver guru's Scott and Wally for their opinions.  I decided to scrape the paint off the seat tube and hidden under layers of paint was the number 262845.  Good sign.






I checked out the crank arms carefully and they were stamped “Chater Lea London”.  Another good sign.






I measured the frame and it came in at 23”.  Only the 90A “Special Racer” and 90B “Chater Lea Racer” had 23” frames.  Another good sign.






Both Scott and Wally agreed that it was an Iver Johnson racer and Bill Smith got back to me and confirmed that it was a 1915 Iver Johnson Model 90B Chater Lea Racer !  1915 was the very first year Iver Johnson offered the 90B Chater Lea Racer !

I removed a little paint from the fork and front tube to find the remnants of nickel plating (good sign) and then finally exposed those 3 holes on the front tube that perfectly match the pattern of the Iver badge.  I put an Iver badge on the bike just for kicks and I have to say the darn thing looks awesome, even in its poor condition.  I plan to do a complete restoration of this rare piece of Iver Johnson history.


----------



## Freqman1

Cool bike. I really like the early racing bikes and can't wait to see you return this one to its former glory. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish

Very cool! I'm glad you got it, and brought it back home to Mass.


----------



## DonChristie

Wow! That is amazing it turned out to be an iver! That looks beautiful! The darn thing is, you still need rims. Lol. Good keeping your eye out and great score!


----------



## Iverider

Wally and I were discussing that bike. I was going to pick it up for him if he won it. I was pretty sure it was an Iver just lookin at the rear dropouts. Good score. Neat to see the Nickeled Head is still in pretty good shape too!


----------



## Handyman

*Iver*

Hi Brian,

I didn't even know the other bidder was Wally until the auction was over.  I remember mentioning to him that I was going to bid on a bike on eBay basically for the wood wheelset, but at that time I was still not clear to me if I was really looking at an Iver.  We're all still keeping our eyes open for a tall frame truss bridge roadster for Wally! Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## theyankeedoodler

Handyman said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> I didn't even know the other bidder was Wally until the auction was over.  I remember mentioning to him that I was going to bid on a bike on eBay basically for the wood wheelset, but at that time I was still not clear to me if I was really looking at an Iver.  We're all still keeping our eyes open for a tall frame truss bridge roadster for Wally! Pete in Fitchburg




Pete: thanks. 
I have a couple things in the works on some big'n frames.  I'll post up when these are complete 
If one pops up in the meantime I'd still be open minded on it


----------



## SirMike1983

23 inch is a good frame size for an adult rider. Much more ride-able frame than a 19 inch ballooner frame.


----------



## kccomet

glanced at this bike when it was on ebay, looked away. imagine if the listing said iver johnson chater lea racer. since i wasnt smart enough to bid on it. im glad it was you that got it


----------



## kccomet

the mind set is a funny thing as i said i glanced at the auction. now that we know what it is, im like god i want that bike


----------



## dfa242

Good for you, Pete - really nice find.


----------



## bulldog1935

congratulations - looking forward to the restoration progress reports


----------



## Handyman

*Chater Lea Chainring*

In another thread it was discussed that the chainring on this bike was replaced at some point and is not correct.  So, the first item I'm searching for is a Chater Lea Chainring.  This is the one I'm looking for.......


----------



## Iverider

Are you doing a full resto? If not, I'd leave it as is.


----------



## Handyman

*Restoration*

Hi Brian,

Yes, I do plan to do a complete restoration on this bike although I have a few projects that will take some priority before this bike is given any serious attention.  For now, I'd like to just start collecting a few of the parts I need so that when the time comes I'm ready.


----------



## fat tire trader

I'm jealous!


----------



## sloar

How did I miss that? I Could've done a pick up on that. Nice find


----------



## Handyman

*Pick-Up or Ship*

Hi sloar,

That was definitely one of the obstacles I had to overcome if I wanted to purchase this bike.  In my early conversations with the buyer he would not ship, it was pick-up only.


----------



## Handyman

*1st Part For Restoration Found - Chater Lea Chainring*

I'm starting the process of collecting parts that I may need to restore this bike and the first thing to come along is this Chater Lea chainring.  This is not exactly the style I was looking for but I'll use it until the one I really want comes along.


This is the CL chainring I just located............................................................





This is the CL chainring I'm still looking for....................................................any help would be appreciated



.


----------



## SirMike1983

I've seen more of the "C" ones come up than the other type, but that's just my experience.


----------



## kccomet

the c ring was on the chater lea iver i have. i dont know if it was original, but by the looks of it, it was on there forever


----------



## Handyman

*Iver Chater Lea Chainring*

Hi kccomet,

In all the research I've done and all the pics I've seen of Iver Johnson Model 90B Chater Lea racers these are the only two chainrings I've ever seen used on this model.  I do have another very original 90B Iver racer with the "CL" chainring, and also a fairly original 90B with the other style chainring. Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Handyman

*Bars For Restoration Project*

I’ve located two sets of handlebars for this project and I’m a little up in the air as to what set to use.  The set on the right came with the bike and I really like the looks of the large forward projection that they have.  The set on the left is also fantastic and I don’t have any other racer with this "Major Taylor" style handlebar.  Both will be re-plated so their initial condition is not an issue. Any thoughts?


----------



## dfa242

The set on the left is probably a little too far gone - just send it to me Pete and I'll throw it away for ya...


----------



## kccomet

i really like the major taylor type adjustable stems, i have them on quite a few of my bikes. that said for the iver i would go with the one on the right, just my preference for your iver. i love both sets of those bars, they have a great drop to them


----------



## Handyman

I knew I could count on you Dean for some sound advice !!  Now if I could only figure out if that's a vote for the pair on the right, or the pair on the left ??  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## fordsnake

The long-neck stem posted in your very first photo looks like an original "Iver" stamped stem...is it the same one posted in your last image, they look different?

If your objective were to stay with a racing theme...I would go with the Taylor bars and stem. The adjustable stem was designed to fit a rider’s preference. Some racers like the stretched feel over the top bar, others preferred a compact riding position. Also the bars on the left appear to be "pinched" inward to keep the elbows tuck close to the body to reduce drag. Taylor preferred a shallow drop in his bars

(Note: in the below photos, the adjustable stem has a round top stem. Taylor later collaborated with the Accles & Pollock tubing company in England to design the angular "no slip" top bar).


----------



## Handyman

*Original Forward Extension Stem*

WOW Fordsnake !!  Not Much Gets By You !  You are absolutely correct, the original handlebar stem that came with the bike is pictured below.  It has quite a large forward projection but has no stampings on it.   When I first took the bars off the bike I could see that the two lower  “tabs” that the adjusting nut snug’s up against both had hairline cracks.  It didn’t take much for them to just fall off.  I’m sure someone with welding skills could add onto this stem and repair it but  that’s not in my bag of tricks.  The stem on the handlebars on the right is just an Iver stem that I had.  Thanks so much for posting all the info and pics……………they are absolutely awesome.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Iverider

Both are great sets of bars. I think I'd be inclined to replate everything and switch them out as I please


----------



## dfa242

I agree with Carlton but they're both really nice so I don't think you could go wrong either way.


----------



## Handyman

*Torrington Star Rat Traps*

I’ve located a couple of sets of very nice Torrington “Star” Rat Traps for the project, but  I’m on the fence as to whether I should have a pair of these re-nickeled or buy a set of the Mike Cates repops?  Either way would work for me.


----------



## boardhoarder

Handyman said:


> I’ve located a couple of sets of very nice Torrington “Star” Rat Traps for the project, but  I’m on the fence as to whether I should have a pair of these re-nickeled or buy a set of the Mike Cates repops?  Either way would work for me.




What a score on this Iver, Handyman.

I posted a wanted thread for some rat traps just moments ago. Should you ever decide to let one of these sets go, please shoot me a pm. Thanks.


----------



## Handyman

Hi boardhoarder,
Thanks for your comment on the Iver........................both of these sets of Rat Traps are targeted towards projects I currently have going on.  I do have another slightly different looking set that I may not need but a lot depends on what direction I take with that bike.  I'll keep you in mind, if that set becomes available.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## boardhoarder

Handyman said:


> Hi boardhoarder,
> Thanks for your comment on the Iver........................both of these sets of Rat Traps are targeted towards projects I currently have going on.  I do have another slightly different looking set that I may not need but a lot depends on what direction I take with that bike.  I'll keep you in mind, if that set becomes available.  Pete in Fitchburg




Thanks much, Pete. I appreciate it!


----------



## Handyman

*Fairbanks Boston Racing Wheels*

I was lucky enough to find this gorgeous NOS set of natural finish, 28” 36 x 36 spoke, “Fairbanks Boston” laminated wood racing wheels.  These wheels have the high “V” profile as used on the Iver Johnson 90A and 90B racers.  They are so nice I almost hate to use them !!  If I decide to use Iver Johnson hubs with this restoration, these are the wheels I will use.  However, I have a set of Chater Lea hubs that I could also use and the bike would then have a full set of Chater Lea components.  Either set of hubs would be correct as the 1915 catalog lists the 90B Chater Lea racer as having the same hubs (Iver Johnson) as the 90A, with the Chater Lea hubs a $2.50 option.  The Chater Lea hubs, however, are 40 x 32 spoke which presents a new problem.


----------



## ivrjhnsn

Here's your last look before dis-assembly and bringing it back to life.


----------



## theyankeedoodler

Hunkajunk! 
Wait! Don't you have something else going on?


----------



## Handyman

This restoration will involve several challenges.  One of them is the replication of the Iver Johnson “Special Racer” script and the double “hair line” pinstriping.  Fortunately, this incredible 1912 Iver Johnson Special Racer owned by Duchess, is in great condition and these features are well preserved.  We hope to use his bike, shown below, as a guide when we get to that stage.


----------



## Duchess

I made a tracing of the "Special Racer" script on clear plastic. Since it was difficult to trace it completely perfect, I'm going to transfer it to paper and clean it up a little. I tried my best to trace along the outside, so the contrasting outline would reside within the body of the tracing. Whatever it might end up being off by in the end will be impossible to discern without overlaying on top of the original. Gus may be willing to remake these as there's some interest in them, but I don't want to speak for him and say it's a sure thing. If not, there's a guy on ebay who I bought some Iver Johnson decals off of (he even did the outline in black as a special request) who could be asked if he's interested, and I'm sure there are others, as well. It'll get done.


----------



## Gus

I have The black, The Red, the Trust the Truss, PAT OFF on and Pat OFF off. Will be doing the Special Racer and whichever other Iver Johnson decals that I can find to put in my antique bike decal collection. Of course, looking forward to print some for this Happy group of Iver Johnson fans.

Gus


----------



## Gus

Duchess said:


> I made a tracing of the "Special Racer" script on clear plastic. Since it was difficult to trace it completely perfect, I'm going to transfer it to paper and clean it up a little. I tried my best to trace along the outside, so the contrasting outline would reside within the body of the tracing. Whatever it might end up being off by in the end will be impossible to discern without overlaying on top of the original. Gus may be willing to remake these as there's some interest in them, but I don't want to speak for him and say it's a sure thing. If not, there's a guy on ebay who I bought some Iver Johnson decals off of (he even did the outline in black as a special request) who could be asked if he's interested, and I'm sure there are others, as well. It'll get done.




I rather work with the inner outline than the outer, but having that situation only makes it better. More challenging. ( I never let a graphic program do a stroke for me as the original artwork was mostly hand trace, in the same order, i would have to do both, inner and outer) might not be a bad idea if you trace the inner also.

Gus


----------



## Handyman

*Chater Lea Hubs*

1915 was the first year Iver Johnson offered the model 90B “Chater Lea” racer.  According to the 1915 catalog the only difference between the 90A and the 90B was the addition of a Chater Lea bottom bracket.  For an additional $2.50, you could add the Chater Lea hubs.  I was lucky to acquire a set of Chater Lea hubs that came directly from the Iver Johnson factory when it closed its doors and I think this racer deserves them.  However, because they are 40 x 32 hole………………a new search is now on for the proper wheels.


----------



## Handyman

*SPECIAL RACER ARTWORK by "GUS"*

Talk about perfect timing!!  One of the roadblocks in the restoration of this racer was recreating the “Special Racer” artwork as there was just nothing available.  Scott (Ivrjhnsn) and I had talked about tackling the job and were heading in that direction, but almost as if we placed an order, along come these.  I received my “Special Racer” water slide decals recently from “Gus” and I have to say I’m totally impressed.  The high quality and detail of these reproductions is absolutely outstanding. I held the decal up to an original “Special Racer” script I have on another Iver and it is really right on!! 1915 was the first year Iver Johnson offered the Chater Lea racer, so I think it’s quite appropriate that this bike receive the “first” Special Racer decal !!


----------



## Gus

Thank you for the nice words, I am really flattered. 

Part of the joy of doing these decals is to hear the rewarding words of a satisfied user, Those are the exact words that inspire me to help others that are struggling with Original-Indentical restoration / reproduction of this unique images.

Gus


----------



## Handyman

*Early Chater Lea Chainring Found*

I was quite lucky to locate an early Chater Lea chainring as seen on the early Iver Johnson model 90B Chater Lea racers.  I had planned to use the familiar “CL” chainring until I could find the more correct one and it came along sooner than I thought.  Scott has sent the parts out to be nickel plated and I believe it will look absolutely awesome on the bike.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Make sure you send it out to a shop, like the one I found, that will re-engrave the script.
Otherwise it will look polished away.
The shop I recommend, is the oldest plater on the west coast.
They only plate small items, like your chainring.


----------



## johnnybentwrench

what plater??


----------



## bulldog1935

looking forward to the result - what a great project


----------



## ivrjhnsn

*As The Restoration continues, So do the Days of Our Lives*

Well,,,plating is DONE! Teaser pics. Time for paint.


----------



## Handyman

The parts look absolutely awesome Scott.  I really like the look of that Major Taylor Stem.  I'll get the wheels to you soon so you can begin to lace the Iver hubs to them.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## bulldog1935

thanks for the update - this is exciting


----------



## Handyman

*Pin Striping Help*

A huge thanks to Dave Toppin for inviting me to his home to take accurate measurements and tons of photos today of the double hairline pin striping on his model 90A Iver Johnson racer.  This information will be key to accurately reproduce the pin striping on this restoration.  Then, as an incredible bonus, Dave invited me to check out his collection of bicycles and memorabilia housed in several different locations.  There are just no appropriate word in the English language to describe Dave’s collection, incredible, unbelievable, mind-boggling, stunning, astonishing, just don’t do it justice.


----------



## ivrjhnsn

Well, it's at work. Time to prep for paint. Waiting for the humidity to disappear.


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Nice detective work. The fun is in the hunt, armed with some knowledge!


----------



## Handyman

There are only two issues that need to be addressed to finish this restoration.  Number one is to find  a gold pre 21 Iver Johnson badge, and number two is find an exceptional set of 9/16 thread Torrington Star Rat Trap pedals.  I believe Wally is heading in the direction of solving both of these problems.


----------



## ivrjhnsn

*Update*

Okay,,,after a  l o o o o o n n n g delay,, work has resumed. See..it's got primer on it!


----------



## Handyman

Very nice Scott !!  This bike is really going to be a "looker", and a rare looker at that.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## bulldog1935

delay is OK - best to get it nice - it's been patiently waiting a long time already.


----------



## bikewhorder

Wow what a sweet score, You got it for less than the pedals and stem would bring by themselves!


----------



## ivrjhnsn

Okay,,wheel time. One of my favorite things to do. Lace up some rims!!


----------



## Handyman

WOW! NOS Lobdell wood racing wheels and re-nickeled Iver Johnson hubs..........................................just can't get too much better than that !  Looking great Scott.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## ivrjhnsn

Got a riddle for you,,,"what's black and nickel with no stripes" ?   Answer.......This


----------



## Handyman

Looks fantastic Scott !  Can't wait to see it with the pinstriping!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## olderthandirt

any idea on the top speed ?  i really like racing ivers  ! do you plan to go  black  or another color ? what seat is correct ? kindest regards mike


----------



## olderthandirt

i would go with Mike Cates stainless steel pedals  so you can buff out any future scars incurred from flat out cornering you could sell the leftover pedals for 200.00 a set and nearly pay for a set of Mikes pedals ,just a thought ! put me first in line to purchase a pair of the stars i want the left rear and the right front pair if this is ok with you !i can make suggestions anytime you need guidance at no charge ,the bike should turn out to be a stunning rider kindest  regards mike


----------



## Handyman

Hi Mike (olderthandirt),
The bike will be black.  The double hairline gold pinstriping is being worked on as we speak.  Because the 90B Chater Lea model featured English racing parts, the correct saddle for this bike would be a Brooks model 15 Champion Standard.  Keep your eyes on this thread as things will come together rather fast now and many more pics will be posted.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Kato

Handyman,
First off - great looking bike !!
Would you mind sharing who you are having do the pinstriping bike.......?
I have a 1899 Crescent Model No. 15 that is super nice shape but needs the pins painted back on after I find a pics or another one like it to use for a reference.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Handyman

Hi Mike,
Between my wife (who has a great eye and is an artist) and myself, we plan to do the pinstriping ourself.  I have another 1920 Iver Johnson Model 90B Chater Lea racer ( http://www.theboulderartgallery.com/Iver_Johnson_Bicycle_Collection/IverJohnson_Page_8.html )  that has incredibly well preserved double hairline striping that I will use as a guide.  I did a little research and I will use the "Finesse" stencil tape and their paint.  Their stock #F-44 tape with measurements of 1/32" x 1/8" x 1/32" is a perfect match to the original size of the pinstriping.  Here is a pic of the tape:



 

Here is a pic of the two colors of paint I bought, one sample was C-13 "Metalic Gold" and the other was C-5 "Imitation Gold".  After painting two test stripes on a black spray can top and matching the colors to other black Ivers I have with gold pinstriping, it was clear to me that the "Metalic Gold" was right on.  Below is a pic of the two cans and the test stripes.



 

Here is one final pic of the F-44 Finesse stencil tape next to some original double hairline striping on an Iver Johnson Model 90B Chater Lea racer.  This is the bike I will use as a guide to make sure the pinstriping is applied as closely as possible to the original.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Handyman

Small glitch with my first attempt to use the F-44 Finnesse stencil tape.  The double striping looks too thick when applied to the frame.  It certainty does not match the description in the Iver catalogs that say "double *hairline*" striping and not even close to the double stripes on an original bike.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## sam

This is an exciting post---lov-in it.


----------



## Iverider

The lines are nice and straight at least  Bummer that it's too thick. What's the plan?


----------



## Handyman

I agree Brian, the lines are nice and strait.  That stencil tape really does work well. The lines (according to the Finness Co.) are 1/32" wide.  They also make a tape with a 1/64" wide strip which is the one I should have used.  The tape looked so "right on" that I made the rookie mistake of applying the tape and painting the stripes before actually doing a test pattern first, my bad. However, I do have a plan in place to correct my blunder.  It's called call Scott (Ivrjhnsn) and yell HELP!!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## ivrjhnsn

Handyman said:


> It's called call Scott (Ivrjhnsn) and yell HELP!!



THERE'S NO NEED TO FEAR >> Iver Johnson Man  is here !!
If the stripes are set,,and enamel reducer will not remove,,sand a re-paint


----------



## Handyman

You see.....................that's why I lean so much on "*The Iver Johnson Man*".  Scott told me before I start the striping to pick up some enamel reducer in case I make a mistake.  I was going to ask him if it would still work the day after, but when I saw his post here I gave it a try and the stripes are gone!  I.m going to order the 1/64" tape and start again.


----------



## Duchess

My 1912's are 1/32". When I did my "new" Iver, I went up to 1/16" so that they'd be more visible. That pic looks more like 1/16", but it's probably just the pic.


----------



## Handyman

*Pinstriping Update*......Much, Much better!!  I used the Finesse # F-55 1/64" stencil tape for my second attempt at getting the double striping close to the original size and I'm quite happy with it.  Very easy to apply and leaves a nice sharp edge.  When all is said and done, this bike will appear very close to an original. Pete in Fitchburg

*


*


----------



## Duchess

Smart idea to do the angle changes separately. I did mine all at once and there was a predictable bit of bleed through at the intersection of the lines. It was an easy clean up, but an extra step I wouldn't have had to make. The pinstripe tape is really great stuff, but it makes it all the more amazing to think that these stripes were originally done by hand before even the invention of masking tape!


----------



## oldy57

Is that a double stripe or 2 singles that you bought.


----------



## Handyman

Hi oldy57, Unfortunately "Finesse" did not sell a double line 1/64" stencil tape only a single (see pic).  I had to use the single and basically do one line, let it dry, then do another.  However, it worked out very nicely.  If you look at the pic, one side of the stencil tape has a larger blank side and one side is somewhat smaller.  It turns out that the smaller blank side, when lined up along a single strip, leaves the perfect amount of space between the two stripes.


----------



## Handyman

Hard to believe I'm actually 99.8% done with the pinstriping and I'm very pleased with the results.  The only thing left to do is to touch up a few corners (see 2nd pic) that didn't quite touch. This first pic shows the double stripping in the BB area.  Note the threads cut into the BB to take the Chater Lea hanger.  These threads are only found on the Iver Johnson Model 90B Chater Lea Racers. 





This second pic shows the corners that have to be touched up.  Believe it or not these are the worst spots of the entire job !! Everything else came out nearly perfect.   My wife said it would be very easy to do with a fine paintbrush.  Now to get the frame to Scott so he can put the whole thing together !  I'm sure he'll post a few pics.


 Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## bulldog1935

can't wait to see it rolling...


----------



## Handyman

Well, the 1915 Iver Johnson Chater Lea Racer is finally completed and I must say it is beautiful !! It was quite an eye catcher at this years Iver Johnson show at the Fitchburg Historical Society and caused an incredible amount of interest from many of the visitors.  Many, many thanks go out to Scott Kinsman for taking on the restoration challenge, his work is really quite outstanding in every way and all the credit for this great looking piece of history goes out to him.  This bike would still be in pieces if it were not for him.  Also, many thanks go out to Gustavo Salmon who reproduced the "Special Racer" decal that was needed for this bike.  The reproduction is exact in every way and is very difficult to tell from the original.  I would highly recommend Gus for ALL your hard to find graphics, they are just incredible.  It's quite an honor to have Gus's first "Special Racer" decal on this racer.  Here is a link to a few pics, but I've also posted them below.
http://boulderartgallery.com/Iver_Johnson_Bicycle_Collection/IverJohnson_Page_24.html

Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Handyman




----------



## Freqman1

This deserves more than just hitting the "like" button. A stunning bike! V/r Shawn


----------



## Andy99

Fabulous restoration.


----------



## dfa242

Wow!!!


----------



## pedal_junky

Wow Pete, it's gorgeous.


----------



## bikeyard

Incredible


----------



## bulldog1935

drop dead gorgeous


----------

